# Как узнать температуру CPU?????????

## mobILL

С помощью какой софтины можно просматривать темературу проца?

----------

## EdiG

```
 emerge -pv sys-apps/lm_sensors 
```

и в ядре нужно с чипом твоей модели откомпилировать в 

```
Device drivers /I2C support
```

----------

## YD

А если хочешь в realtime на десктопе, то в нагрузку к lm_sensors можно использовать torsmo (намного "легче" карамбы).

----------

## curbat

Извиняюсь, а какой командой можно узнать какой чип?

----------

## mobILL

 *curbat wrote:*   

> Извиняюсь, а какой командой можно узнать какой чип?

 

ГЫ, а ты по названию мамы в инете инфу найти (странно что ты не знаешь какой у тебя чип)

----------

## curbat

На своём знаю а на чужом?

----------

## ManJak

 *curbat wrote:*   

> На своём знаю а на чужом?

 

Засунуть модулями все, а потом, вроде:

# sensors-detect

или что-то вроде, точно не помню, т.к. снес =)

----------

## dish

Простите, но я не понял тогда. I2C в ядро у меня не включен никак вообще, а gkrellm2 показывает температуру...

GKrellm врет, или есть еще способ?

----------

## |cub|

в ядре надо включить 

```
CONFIG_ACPI_THERMAL=y
```

 а затем 

```
 cat /proc/acpi/thermal_zone/THRM/temperature
```

----------

## dish

Спасибо!

Приму к сведению.

----------

## mobILL

 *|cub| wrote:*   

> в ядре надо включить 
> 
> ```
> CONFIG_ACPI_THERMAL=y
> ```
> ...

 

В ядро включено, но вот /proc/acpi/thermal_zone/THRM/temperature у меня нету.

Кстати попробовал настроить lm_sensors - всё задетектилось, но вот при /etc/init.d/lm_sensors start - BIOS начинает пищать

----------

## ManJak

 *mobILL wrote:*   

>  *|cub| wrote:*   в ядре надо включить 
> 
> ```
> CONFIG_ACPI_THERMAL=y
> ```
> ...

 

А-а-а-а, понятно, там не правильно детектит значения,

Я подгонял их конфиги правя, может есть более нормальный способ,

Да, не забудь модули, которые она подгрузила в автолоад впихнуть, чтоб 

загружались сразу =)

По конфигам:

Там формулы какие-то были, но понять можно.

Может где-то есть исправленные значения, но я не нашел, а потом воще забил, хоть и подогнал, когда время было  :Very Happy: 

----------

## [ds]

mbmon, xmbmon

----------

## fank

 *mobILL wrote:*   

>  *|cub| wrote:*   в ядре надо включить 
> 
> ```
> CONFIG_ACPI_THERMAL=y
> ```
> ...

 

чтобы появилось /proc/acpi/thermal_zone/THRM/temperature

```
modprobe thermal
```

----------

## point212

 *fank wrote:*   

>  *mobILL wrote:*    *|cub| wrote:*   в ядре надо включить 
> 
> ```
> CONFIG_ACPI_THERMAL=y
> ```
> ...

 

Я что-то совсем не понял.

Если CONFIG_ACPI_THERMAL=y, то поддержка этой функции уже вкомпилена в ядро. Зачем же еще modprobe thermal?

К слову. У меня модуля thermal нет. CONFIG_ACPI_THERMAL=y, а в /proc/acpi/thermal_zone/ все равно пусто.

Комментарии?

----------

## dish

 *point212 wrote:*   

> К слову. У меня модуля thermal нет. CONFIG_ACPI_THERMAL=y, а в /proc/acpi/thermal_zone/ все равно пусто.
> 
> Комментарии?

 

А может это из-за аппартной части? Типа, нету thermal zone на матери (или на проце).....

----------

## fank

пардон, тормознул малость  :Smile: 

в любом случае, лучше пока собрать всё модулями, особенно если не знаешь что конкретно нужно (в смысле, какой модуль)

----------

## point212

 *dish wrote:*   

>  *point212 wrote:*   К слову. У меня модуля thermal нет. CONFIG_ACPI_THERMAL=y, а в /proc/acpi/thermal_zone/ все равно пусто.
> 
> Комментарии? 
> 
> А может это из-за аппартной части? Типа, нету thermal zone на матери (или на проце).....

 

Это как? Я не совсем понимаю  :Smile:  Т.е. эта thermal_zone опрашивает, не одно и то же, что lm_sensors  по i2c?

В общем в винде и биосе температуры/напряжения/обороты вентиляторов кажет. Другие линухи, через lm_sensors тоже показывали. А тут я споткнулся...

Вроде бы все скомпилял: модули i2c, конкретные модули к датчикам моей матери.

sensors-detect их находит

А вот sensors все равно говорит, что никаких сенсоров нет...

PS: Сейчас попробовал xmbmon - температуру кажет... Но хотелось бы именно sensors завести...

----------

